# Phaser Monday?



## giovanni (Feb 14, 2022)

Couldn't get this finished on Friday but I could not wait for Phaser Phriday so here it is. I finally finished putting together the Whetstone from the partial kit available on eBay a few months ago. Many thanks to @thesmokingman for answering my questions on this build on his build report thread, mostly about the offboard wiring. I don't think I could've done without his help. In hindsight, I kinda wish I had bought more than one of these kits, but oh well. This thing sounds great! I really want to spend more time with it, but so far so awesome.


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 14, 2022)

Nice job!


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 14, 2022)

those are awesome pedals, glad you got yours finished!


----------



## jimilee (Feb 14, 2022)

Nice phaser man!


----------



## fig (Feb 14, 2022)

Egad that's lovely!


----------



## Bio77 (Feb 14, 2022)

Awesome build! This is a great phaser.  Also, the ring mod mode is actually pretty usable.  If you wanted another one, Madbean and Aion both have versions.


----------



## giovanni (Feb 14, 2022)

Bio77 said:


> Awesome build! This is a great phaser.  Also, the ring mod mode is actually pretty usable.  If you wanted another one, Madbean and Aion both have versions.


Oh cool, I didn’t realize that!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Feb 14, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Oh cool, I didn’t realize that!


yup! the Aion version omits the fixed-phase mode, but adds a second foot switch to allow for selection of two different speeds. Not sure how faithful the madbean version is.


----------



## jimilee (Feb 14, 2022)

I've built This one, madbeans and one  Aions.  Maadbeans is pretty faithful to the original. Since it's phaser Monday, can I get in on this action?

Here are the majority of my phasers. I have more somewhere in this place.


----------



## giovanni (Feb 14, 2022)

Wow that’s a serious collection!


----------



## NickC (Feb 15, 2022)

jimilee said:


> I've built This one, madbeans and one  Aions.  Maadbeans is pretty faithful to the original. Since it's phaser Monday, can I get in on this action?
> 
> Here are the majority of my phasers. I have more somewhere in this place.
> 
> ...


Wow what is your favourite?


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 15, 2022)

And to think here I was wondering if owning 3 phasers was a bit excessive…..


----------



## jimilee (Feb 15, 2022)

Paradox916 said:


> And to think here I was wondering if owning 3 phasers was a bit excessive…..


Owning 3 phasers is not enough.


----------



## jimilee (Feb 15, 2022)

NickC said:


> Wow what is your favourite?


Pedal PCB duophase is probably my fav.


----------



## jimilee (Feb 15, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Wow that’s a serious collection!


There are more, I should find them.


----------



## NickC (Feb 15, 2022)

jimilee said:


> Pedal PCB diaphanous is probably my fav.


never heard


----------



## giovanni (Feb 15, 2022)

jimilee said:


> Pedal PCB diaphanous is probably my fav.


Is it discontinued?


----------



## jimilee (Feb 15, 2022)

NickC said:


> never heard


Goddamn spell check.


----------



## jimilee (Feb 15, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Is it discontinued?


Yes


----------



## NickC (Feb 15, 2022)

jimilee said:


> Goddamn spell check.


Diaphanous  phaser is a great name 🤣


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Feb 15, 2022)

Paradox916 said:


> And to think here I was wondering if owning 3 phasers was a bit excessive…..


Three phasers isn’t even enough for a medium sized gigging board


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 15, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Three phasers isn’t even enough for a medium sized gigging board



Are you in a StarTrek tribute band?


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 16, 2022)

He is, they play all the show’s hits such as:


			https://www.mediacollege.com/downloads/sound-effects/star-trek/tos/tos-turboliftdoor.wav
		






__





						Star Trek: The Original Series Sound Effects
					

Download free sound effects from Star Trek TOS.




					www.mediacollege.com


----------



## giovanni (Feb 16, 2022)

jimilee said:


> Pedal PCB duophase is probably my fav.


That's my next phaser build...


----------

